# General > Gardening >  Compost Suppliers

## SkozkrHorgr

Hello, am looking for wholesale sellers of compost, between 2 to 3tonnes needed, any suppliers in the area? Not topsoil please, needs to be compost. Thanks in advance.

----------


## beetlecrusher

Try Linda Wilson at Torrisdale Tunnel. Also on Facebook

----------

